# Internet Connection keeps disconnecting up to 30 times a day



## IIThomas (Jun 17, 2011)

Hello! 
So basically I'm having a somewhat big problem with my internet connection. It simply keeps on disconnecting me and about 30 seconds later connects me again. This has been bugging me for a very long time now, and i jsut can't seem to figure out the problem. 
I'm running Windows Vista 7, and when the disconnects happen, the yellow triangle will appear (pretty standard). I have a laptop, so the connection is running through a wireless modem, and this is were i think the problems occur. When i try plugging the internet cable directly into the computer it runs perfectly smooth and never disconnects, but when i'm in wireless mode, it simply throws me off all the time. 
I can list some specs of both my computer and the wireless router (modem)

Computer: HP Pavilion dv6-2153eo
System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit
Prosessor: AMD Turion II Ultra Dual-Core Mobile M620 (2 CPUs) - 2,50 GHz
Memory: 6144MB RAM
Network Card: 10/100/1000 Gigabyte Ethernet LAN
Connectivity: 802.11a/b/g/n

Wireless Router:
D-link dir-615
Associate mode: 802.11n
Associate type: Access point
Transmit/ Receive rate: 300 mbps/sec

And the network itself is running at 150 mbps. So the wireless router should be able to handle the connection, shouldn't it? I'm clearly missing something. 
Thank you very much for any help!


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

I would do 3 things:
Any current firmware updates for the router ?
Download the most current wireless adapter driver from the HP web site.
And:
Let's see what is around you.Could be wireless interference.
Wifi test exe. Hint from Johnwill

Download and run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspecto from
www.xirrus.com/library/wifitools.php
on the problem machine. Post a screen shot of the main screen(networks screen) here.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button 
to upload it here.

Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.

Full details are here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_...g_a_Screenshot


----------



## IIThomas (Jun 17, 2011)

I have no idea (nor how to check) if there are any firmware updates for the router. If you could give me a link for the wireless adapter download, i would appreciate it alot, since i don't wanna mess up and download the wrong one. 
Oh, and i might also add that there is another laptop in the house, which is also "suffering" the same problems as this one (the HP).
I attached a screenshot of the main screen of Xirrus


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Ok>First thing I see is that you have a VERY strong wireless network very close to you using the same channel.
I would log onto your router and change the channel you are using to perhaps 11.That way you probably will not be competing on channel 6 or 2 with your neighbor.
Updating firmware:Refer to your router user's manual on that,but generally,log onto your router,and the firmware update option is probably in setup or wireless security,depending on model.
Back in a minute with driver download page,hopefully.
Sorry,I do not see this model (HP Pavilion dv6-2153eo) listed on the HP site.
Only dv5 and dv7


----------



## IIThomas (Jun 17, 2011)

pedroguy said:


> Sorry,I do not see this model (HP Pavilion dv6-2153eo) listed on the HP site.
> Only dv5 and dv7


Hmm, that's werid, since i checked the blue label under the computer, which says the model is; dv6-2153eo (perhaps e0)

I'm trying to log onto the router now, but I may have managed to lose my username, unless it's labeled on the router. I looked for it, but i couldn't find it. I might have overseen it though. At least, at the log-in page it says: Product: Dir-615 and Firfware version: 4.00


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

According to the dir user's manual,default userid is admin and password is left blank.
Unless you have changed it.
Here is the on line manual.Page 38 refers to firmware update I believe.
http://static.highspeedbackbone.net/pdf/D-Link-DIR-615-Manual.pdf
And you will probably need to know this info.
http://www.dlink.com/products/?pid=565


----------



## IIThomas (Jun 17, 2011)

That worked perfectly, and the channel is now changed! It seems to be more stable now, and if i don't get any disconnections in the next couple of hours, i think it's safe to assume that the problem is fixed. I will report back in a couple of hours and tell you if this solved the problem or not (even thuough it seems to be working smoothly now).

I'm feeling very comfident saying that you saved a life today sir! Thank you extremely much for your time and help, and as stated earlier, I will report back later today 
/Thomas


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Thank you for the feedback.I will await your next update.
And I am assuming that perhaps the reason I could not find your model is perhaps this is not a US model ?


----------



## IIThomas (Jun 17, 2011)

That is correct indeed Sir! It was bought in Norway, and produced in Europe


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Ok;don't know how I missed it the first time around,but here is a link to the driver page for your model.
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...en&cc=us&dlc=en&sw_lang=&product=4130436#N328

There appear to be two wireless adapters possible.If the one you have is the Atheros 5007,there is some more info I can send you regarding problems we have seen with that adapter and possible solutions 
But for now,hopefully the channel change will help.


----------



## IIThomas (Jun 17, 2011)

Just thought i was gonna report back with the outcome of the "situation". Everything seems to be working excellent, with 0 disconnects and an even faster connection speed than usual. Thanks again for the great support!


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Thomas.My pleasure.Thanks for the feedback
Might want to save the info from post #10,just in case you eventually need the driver for your wireless adapter.
And fyi,if you ever need to run the Xirrus report again,a wireless signal of -70 or less is considered a robust signal.
So ,as you can see from post #3,your neighbors signal was stronger than yours and was,most probably,creating wireless interference which was disrupting your signal on a consistent basis .
You may mark your thread solved using the button top left.
Happy networking


----------

